# Photographer



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

sc-photography - Home

I am based in cheshire, can travel to your dog shows/portraits/family photos etc

Contact me via here or my website for more details

Prices start from £4


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

taking bookings for June onwards..... make the most of this nice weather with some pics of your pets/family/friends! 

price list .....

6x4= £4.00
7x5 =£4.50
9x6= £5.00
A4 = £15.00


CD image (1) - £12.00
Each additional 1 = £8

Web Images (sent via email) £8 
Please note; Web images are not suitable for printing.


----------

